# SSL CA management web interface



## grimnir (Jan 15, 2010)

Hi all,
i'm trying to find a tool to manage a small CA via web UI (i.e., create/sign certificate requests, revoke certificates, update and export CRLs etc).
Does somebody now such tool?

I tried two ones: phpCA (http://sourceforge.net/projects/php-ca/) - with very limited functionality) and OpenCA. The OpenCA seems very cool, but i have some serious troubles with porting it on FreeBSD.

--
WBR,
Dmitry Kroupenier.


----------

